# cadence magnet



## cyberknight (20 May 2017)

Has anyone got a cadence magnet that goes on the crank arm please?
Took it off the old boardman and i have lost it


----------



## Yellow Saddle (20 May 2017)

Order a nice neodynium button magnet off e-bay and superglue it to the inside of the crank with silicone (superglue won't hold, the magnets are very smooth). That way you do away with all the inelegant straps and brackets and you never have adjustment problems again.


----------



## Tommy2 (20 May 2017)

But if you do need a genuine Garmin one I'm sure I've got one kicking around.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Order a nice neodynium button magnet off e-bay and superglue it to the inside of the crank with silicone (superglue won't hold, the magnets are very smooth). That way you do away with all the inelegant straps and brackets and you never have adjustment problems again.



This. They work far better and are almost invisible. If you have cromo axels, the magnet just sticks to the axel, no glue.


----------



## cyberknight (20 May 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> But if you do need a genuine Garmin one I'm sure I've got one kicking around.


Thats what i lost, put it down in the process of transferring it but it started peeing it down so packed up and wheres it gone ? fark knows


----------



## Tommy2 (20 May 2017)

Have you checked every metal thing you packed up? I though I'd lost one once and it turned out to be sneakily stuck to the back of something metal I'd been using.


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> Have you checked every metal thing you packed up? I though I'd lost one once and it turned out to be sneakily stuck to the back of something metal I'd been using.


afaik, could be anywhere as you say even in the grass as it was a omfg its binning it down quick shove stuff away asap , i will have to buy a couple of those ones that just stick to the crank arm i guess.Till then how will i know and cope without it


----------



## Tommy2 (21 May 2017)

The reason the Garmin ones are spare is because I changed them for these Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172666466214
The crank magnet works perfectly on all my bikes but for some reason the thin spoke one doesn't seem strong enough on my Tri bike, and needs a dab of glue to stop it sliding further out on all the bikes.
Pm me your address if you want an Garmin crank one though.


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> The reason the Garmin ones are spare is because I changed them for these Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172666466214
> The crank magnet works perfectly on all my bikes but for some reason the thin spoke one doesn't seem strong enough on my Tri bike, and needs a dab of glue to stop it sliding further out on all the bikes.
> Pm me your address if you want an Garmin crank one though.


I think i will order some of those you linked , i gave up on the spoke magnet as i have sapim xray spokes and like you couldnt get it to stay on.


----------



## Jimidh (21 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Order a nice neodynium button magnet off e-bay and superglue it to the inside of the crank with silicone (superglue won't hold, the magnets are very smooth). That way you do away with all the inelegant straps and brackets and you never have adjustment problems again.



This but I just let the magnet do its job without any glue - been on the bike for a good few years without falling off.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (21 May 2017)

Jimidh said:


> This but I just let the magnet do its job without any glue - been on the bike for a good few years without falling off.



How does the magnet stick to an aluminium crank without glue?


----------



## Jimidh (21 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> How does the magnet stick to an aluminium crank without glue?


 
I've stuck it to the crank side of the pedal.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Order a nice neodynium button magnet off e-bay and superglue it to the inside of the crank with silicone (superglue won't hold, the magnets are very smooth). That way you do away with all the inelegant straps and brackets and you never have adjustment problems again.


Do you just cut it out when you need to swap the pedals?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (22 May 2017)

Jimidh said:


> I've stuck it to the crank side of the pedal.


Aha. I never thought of that. Clever.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (22 May 2017)

jonny jeez said:


> Do you just cut it out when you need to swap the pedals?


I attach them to the crank itself, not the pedal. Even so, no cutting required. Silicone just peels off with force. As you can see from the post above, some people simply stick it to the pedal axle where it emerges on the inside of the crank. It being steel, no glue required. I've never tried this because I don't care about cadence anymore. However, I also wonder if the magnet will then still have enough attraction to activate the reed switch. I suppose it depends on what distance you have your switch etc etc.


----------



## Tommy2 (22 May 2017)

Mine is just magnet to the pedal axle on the inside, it's quite strong so no problem with it falling off and no need to glue.


----------



## jonny jeez (22 May 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> Mine is just magnet to the pedal axle on the inside, it's quite strong so no problem with it falling off and no need to glue.


I had mine like that until it did fall off. Never bothered to replace it. I find cadence and heart rate to be a distraction when riding... I guess I just don't do that sort of riding.

Maybe one day


----------



## cyberknight (26 May 2017)

Guess what i found today stuck inside a pedal thats done 40 + miles ? ............


----------

